# Sushi Lunch on Tuesday Sept. 27th



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2016)

11:30 at Kang Buk

2790 Lawrenceville-Suwanee Rd #185, 
Suwanee, GA 30024

Who's gonna belly up to the bait with us?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 11:30 at Kang Buk
> 
> 2790 Lawrenceville-Suwanee Rd #185,
> Suwanee, GA 30024
> ...



I'm in!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm in!



Where's the Weeble and Elfiii?

They need to chime in. 

I don't think Vols eat sushi, fwiw.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2016)

Count the Little fat guy in. I hear fish bait is good diet food.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 21, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm in!



You know sushi and a can of sardines are two different things, right?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think Vols eat sushi, fwiw.



That's where you are wrong. I watched a Vol buy 2 trays of Sushi from a Publix with her EBT card.. 

And I assume the lady was a Vol cause she was using a EBT card..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2016)

ewwwwwwww.  



and yes, im the only californian who dont eat sushi


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You know sushi and a can of sardines are two different things, right?



You got something against sardines?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's where you are wrong. I watched a Vol buy 2 trays of Sushi from a Publix with her EBT card..
> 
> And I assume the lady was a Vol cause she was using a EBT card..



If it was a Vol she was buying it to go fishing with.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 21, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You got something against sardines?



Same thing I have against sushi.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Same thing I have against sushi.



Omega 3's are good for your body and your brain. A good dose might even help you see the light regarding your favorite team.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Omega 3's are good for your body and your brain. A good dose might even help you see the light regarding your favorite team.



My Omega 3's came in a packet and are Orange flavored.  Trying like heck to get my "Cholestersol" down without medication.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> My Omega 3's came in a packet and are Orange flavored.  Trying like heck to get my "Cholestersol" down without medication.



You need sushi, salmon, avacado's. 

A little vitamin won't do it. The human body can process natural sources way faster and more effectively than synthesized products.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> ewwwwwwww.
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, im the only californian who dont eat sushi




They have California rolls... It's for the folks that want to look cool!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> They have California rolls... It's for the folks that want to look cool!


California Roll is the Shirley Temple of the sushi world.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need sushi, salmon, avacado's.
> 
> A little vitamin won't do it. The human body can process natural sources way faster and more effectively than synthesized products.



I love salmon and avacado's, and eat them pretty regular.  Just can't do sushi.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I love salmon and avacado's, and eat them pretty regular.  Just can't do sushi.



The fried shrimp rolls are da bomb!!!! Me thinks you just haven't been properly exposed to the good stuff.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The fried shrimp rolls are da bomb!!!! Me thinks you just haven't been properly exposed to the good stuff.



Shrimp is a huge no-no.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Shrimp is a huge no-no.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2016)

If it's any consolation, this place has other options than sushi on the buffet as well. It isn't a scary buffet like the kitty fu yung chinese joints. This stuff is time stamped and replaced frequently. Of course they have to replace it all frequently because folks scarf it up like scarce gasoline.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 21, 2016)

Two things that would make sushi better
1 if it was cooked
2 if it was beef


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If it's any consolation, this place has other options than sushi on the buffet as well. It isn't a scary buffet like the kitty fu yung chinese joints. This stuff is time stamped and replaced frequently. Of course they have to replace it all frequently because folks scarf it up like scarce gasoline.



Scarce gasoline has a better chance of making it to the end of lunch break.


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Two things that would make sushi better
> 1 if it was cooked
> 2 if it was beef


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2016)

go dogs and idjits eating raw fish


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 21, 2016)

I never knew so many red blooded GA boys ate Sushi.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 21, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I never knew so many red blooded GA boys ate Sushi.



I hear ya Spot. I'm guessing they wash it down with wine they drink with a stiff pinkey.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2016)

I eat beef raw too.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 21, 2016)

You must be easy to cook for.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs and idjits eating raw fish



Go Dawgs that have caught Tuna and ate it on the boat!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I eat beef raw too.



thats why they are making you a mod.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2016)

All of these well rounded Rednecks giving us crap for eating food outside of McDonalds!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> All of these well rounded Rednecks giving us crap for eating food outside of McDonalds!



I'll take identifiable fresh raw fish over pink slime any day. 

And for the mouth breathers information, not all sushi is raw.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll take identifiable fresh raw fish over pink slime any day.
> 
> And for the mouth breathers information, not all sushi is raw.




But the good stuff is!! I'm got a hankering with some salty oysters!!! I'll be at the coast in a few weeks..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> But the good stuff is!! I'm got a hankering with some salty oysters!!! I'll be at the coast in a few weeks..



I like mine steamed or smoked. If they're raw they better have pearls in em.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> All of these well rounded Rednecks giving us crap for eating food outside of McDonalds!



Who eats food outside McDonald's?  I eat mine at the table next to the old man morning meeting.  Every McDonald's has the old man morning meeting.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 22, 2016)

For those of you who don't know nuthin'

https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-difference-between-sushi-sashimi-and-nigiri


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2016)

elfiii said:


> For those of you who don't know nuthin'
> 
> https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-difference-between-sushi-sashimi-and-nigiri



Way to go... Now they are "REALLY" confused..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2016)

elfiii said:


> For those of you who don't know nuthin'
> 
> https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-difference-between-sushi-sashimi-and-nigiri



i know eatin fish raw is nasty.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 24, 2016)

I eat at this buffet at least twice a month. Hate it that I can't make this trip to put some faces with names. For those that have never ate here you're in for a treat. Y'all eat some for me


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i know eatin fish raw is nasty.



You moved to CA. What does that say about your intellect?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2016)

elfiii said:


> You moved to CA. What does that say about your intellect?



tired of ga boss. Dr6 is pickin up the slack. got intersting neighbors. drinking lots of good wine. get up early. catch lots of fish. (smaller stripes), drop kid off at saint blah blah blah. have a nice late dinner with the ball and chain, rinse and repeat. Tahoe, wine country, and san pablo bay on the weekends.  gotta deal with my fathers estate and if you want a nice home in towne lake, let me know. you would have exceptional neighbors. (real estate disclaimer: you could possibly be living within 5 miles of sinclair).


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> tired of ga boss. Dr6 is pickin up the slack. got intersting neighbors. drinking lots of good wine. get up early. catch lots of fish. (smaller stripes), drop kid off at saint blah blah blah. have a nice late dinner with the ball and chain, rinse and repeat. Tahoe, wine country, and san pablo bay on the weekends.  gotta deal with my fathers estate and if you want a nice home in towne lake, let me know. you would have exceptional neighbors. (real estate disclaimer: you could possibly be living within 5 miles of sinclair).



Fishing is fine. What about hunting? You can only drink so much wine and talk to so many old hippies before that gets boring too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Fishing is fine. What about hunting? You can only drink so much wine and talk to so many old hippies before that gets boring too.



gonna lasso one of these bull elks  and hit the big motor on my boat and take him skiing


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm having Ahi steaks tonight cooked medium rare! Just made the citrus salsa topping...


Wine???? You drink that stuff with your pinky up or out of a box?


----------



## bullgator (Sep 25, 2016)

Y'all save a lunch date near Jefferson when I'm up there in November......and no bait for me!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Y'all save a lunch date near Jefferson when I'm up there in November......and no bait for me!



Suwanee is only about 30 minutes from Jefferson.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

Bait day tomorrow Boys. 

Who all's gonna join us?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Suwanee is only about 30 minutes from Jefferson.



Yeah but Jefferson is nicer than Suwanee!!   Not to mention the Iron Pig BBQ is WAY better than Jim & Nicks!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bait day tomorrow Boys.
> 
> Who all's gonna join us?




I'll be there.. Lee owes me $10.00!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll be there.. Lee owes me $10.00!!



We owe that Weeble a lunch too. We can split it and get out cheap.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We owe that Weeble a lunch too. We can split it and get out cheap.




Deal!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

yall eatyour probiotic tonite (yogurt) so your gut has a chance tomorrow.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll be there.. Lee owes me $10.00!!



In your dreams!

I'll be there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yall eatyour probiotic tonite (yogurt) so your gut has a chance tomorrow.



Slayer needs no assistance in that area. He'll sound like a baby elephant before he's even done eating.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yall eatyour probiotic tonite (yogurt) so your gut has a chance tomorrow.



That's what the Wasabi is for.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> That's what the Wasabi is for.



Correction. Slayer will sound like a baby elephant in distress before he's done eating.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yall eatyour probiotic tonite (yogurt) so your gut has a chance tomorrow.



I flush my system every night with beer!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slayer needs no assistance in that area. He'll sound like a baby elephant before he's even done eating.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Correction. Slayer will sound like a baby elephant in distress before he's done eating.



Why are old people always jealous of us younger folks? 

And for the record.. I'm still in my thirties until May of 2017..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why are old people always jealous of us younger folks?
> 
> And for the record.. I'm still in my thirties until May of 2017..



Why do you hate old people. Racist!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I never knew so many red blooded GA boys ate Sushi.



they probably carry one of those man bagsaround too. just likeaaron murray did.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> they probably carry one of those man bagsaround too. just likeaaron murray did.



Now you're just jealous.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now you're just jealous.



You can tell he's been in CA a while now. I bet he wears capris pants and Birkenstocks and calls that "dressed up".


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 26, 2016)

Next one needs to be closer to ga 400.  Have fun


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> Next one needs to be closer to ga 400.  Have fun






I don't dare cross the river during the week!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2016)

elfiii said:


> You can tell he's been in CA a while now. I bet he wears capris pants and Birkenstocks and calls that "dressed up".



He's a wine drinker now.. Need I say more..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why do you hate old people. Racist!!!



Among other things!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> they probably carry one of those man bagsaround too. just likeaaron murray did.



You still coming in this week?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2016)

I can feel my omega3 levels bottoming out. Tomorrow can't Come soon enough.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2016)

Dadgum didn't think this day would ever get here. 

See you boys at 11:30.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgum didn't think this day would ever get here.
> 
> See you boys at 11:30.



What, you missed me??


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What, you missed me??



Sadly, someone ended up at the wrong restaurant.....


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2016)

Don't know how he could have missed us. Good bait and good company. L-R Miguel Cervantes, brownceluse, Matthew6 and Slayer. I took the pic.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Don't know how he could have missed us. Good bait and good company. L-R Miguel Cervantes, brownceluse, Matthew6 and Slayer. I took the pic.



Slayer have a funeral to preach after lunch?


----------



## riprap (Sep 27, 2016)

The others in the restaurant seemed concerned about the big white people.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Slayer have a funeral to preach after lunch?



That's 6 in the suit. He's a gentleman and scholar in real life. He just don't eat fresh bait.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Sadly, someone ended up at the wrong restaurant.....




The kids table is located in the back of the restaurant so I'm assuming the hostess sat him there..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Don't know how he could have missed us. Good bait and good company. L-R Miguel Cervantes, brownceluse, Matthew6 and Slayer. I took the pic.



A bunch of fine outstanding men! Good conversation and good eats! And plenty of Vol trashing went on!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


> That's 6 in the suit. He's a gentleman and scholar in real life. He just don't eat fresh bait.



no bait for me.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


> That's 6 in the suit. He's a gentleman and scholar in real life. He just don't eat fresh bait.



In South Ga, left to right doesn't make a circle.  So Slayer is the one turned around looking at the camera like he stole something.

I knew he was an old looking 30-something.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Sadly, someone ended up at the wrong restaurant.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2016)

What's up with all of the midgets.
Brownceluse and Matthew could be twins.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's up with all of the midgets.
> Brownceluse and Matthew could be twins.



Heck, we had to get phone books from the back kid's section so they could reach the table.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, we had to get phone books from the back kid's section so they could reach the table.



You could tell which one was older by the gray hair though.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> In South Ga, left to right doesn't make a circle.  So Slayer is the one turned around looking at the camera like he stole something.
> 
> I knew he was an old looking 30-something.



No. That's Slayer's Volsux war face.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You could tell which one was older by the gray hair though.



And we all looked like a bunch of bums compared to him!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


> No. That's Slayer's Volsux war face.



I keep stealing their Thunder!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


> No. That's Slayer's Volsux war face.



Looks like he turned around was startled that Renee finally found the right restaurant and was taking his picture.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


> That's 6 in the suit. He's a gentleman and scholar in real life. He just don't eat fresh bait.



6 brought a little class to the party.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2016)

it was fun meeting you guys.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> it was fun meeting you guys.



Did you sit in Slayers lap at any point?  I'm sure you at least got his autograph, right?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2016)

he tried. i didnt let him


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 27, 2016)

Dang, if I knew 6 was going, I would of made that lunch. Roll Tide


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2016)

00Beau said:


> Dang, if I knew 6 was going, I would of made that lunch. Roll Tide



We didn't know he would be there. He showed up, heard us talking about this place, knew who we were and then asked who was paying for his lunch. If he had eaten bait like the rest of us instead of that Chinese stuff he ordered I would have paid for his lunch.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


> We didn't know he would be there. He showed up, heard us talking about this place, knew who we were and then asked who was paying for his lunch. If he had eaten bait like the rest of us instead of that Chinese stuff he ordered I would have paid for his lunch.


I will make one soon. Looks like a good time.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2016)

6 done stole a suit from somebody.


----------



## riprap (Sep 27, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> 6 done stole a suit from somebody.



Last chance thrift store had 1/2 off all tickets yesterday. I got a shirt and a spotlight that doesn't work.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> 6 done stole a suit from somebody.



I thought it was the detective that's been trying to get me to come in and talk to him. I almost bolted I was looking for the door until he said who he was. Son!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I thought it was the detective that's been trying to get me to come in and talk to him. I almost bolted I was looking for the door until he said who he was. Son!



Problem is he looked at me 1st.. I was about to knock Lee down and run!!!

Sorry Lee.. You were going to be calater damage!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Problem is he looked at me 1st.. I was about to knock Lee down and run!!!
> 
> Sorry Lee.. You were going to be calater damage!!!



I was waiting for the Subpoena to drop and Elfiii would have got the elbow and I was gone!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2016)

i saw my life flickering away today when i realized im elfiiiiiiii old too.













just kidding boss. nice to meet you fine gentlemen today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i saw my life flickering away today when i realized im elfiiiiiiii old too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't going to say anything about the age.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2016)

i saw my life glickering away today when i realized im elfiiiiiiii old too.













just kidding boss. nice to meet you fine gentlemen today.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wasn't going to say anything about the age.





Matthew6 said:


> i saw my life glickering away today when i realized im elfiiiiiiii old too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I will, you old goats....!


----------



## K80 (Sep 27, 2016)

I was wanting to make it,  haven't had bait in while but when there is money to be made its hard to take a 3+ hour lunch.  (An hour each way)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2016)

K80 said:


> I was wanting to make it,  haven't had bait in while but when there is money to be made its hard to take a 3+ hour lunch.  (An hour each way)



Hey, Matthew6 came out from California to eat with us.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

K80 said:


> I was wanting to make it,  haven't had bait in while but when there is money to be made its hard to take a 3+ hour lunch.  (An hour each way)



It would have been more like a 4 hour lunch... We run our mouths and it never stays within an hour..


----------



## Amoo (Sep 28, 2016)

Basically what I learned from this picture is that most of GON Sports Forum's top brass live pretty darn close to the only part of our state, sure to vote democrat....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Basically what I learned from this picture is that most of GON Sports Forum's top brass live pretty darn close to the only part of our state, sure to vote democrat....



Somebody has to support all of Obama's free loaders..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Basically what I learned from this picture is that most of GON Sports Forum's top brass live pretty darn close to the only part of our state, sure to vote democrat....



That's a banding statement right there.


----------



## riprap (Sep 28, 2016)

Amoo said:


> Basically what I learned from this picture is that most of GON Sports Forum's top brass live pretty darn close to the only part of our state, sure to vote democrat....



Gwinnett is great.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

riprap said:


> Gwinnett was great.



FIFY!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 28, 2016)

riprap said:


> Last chance thrift store had 1/2 off all tickets yesterday. I got a shirt and a spotlight that doesn't work.



Sometimes, when funeral homes' business is slow, they'll sell some of their suits and dresses.

Sometime in the near future there will be a naked, plump man being buried.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm glad to see 6 is taking his mod campaigning seriously.


----------



## riprap (Sep 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> FIFY!



It says it on the water tank. It must be true.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

riprap said:


> It says it on the water tank. It must be true.



They tore those towers down in 2010 or were suppose to anyway... 

http://www.ajc.com/news/news/local/gwinnetts-iconic-water-towers-will-be-gone-in-a-fe/nQjgQ/


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm glad to see 6 is taking his mod campaigning seriously.



not good enough. couldnt get the boss to buy my bait


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wasn't going to say anything about the age.



I'm not as good as I once was but I'm good once as I ever was.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I'm not as good as I once was but I'm good once as I ever was.



My Dad still says that too me.. Along with "old muscle" is way better than "new muscle"..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> My Dad still says that too me.. Along with "old muscle" is way better than "new muscle"..



Matthew16 will validate that theory for you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Matthew16 will validate that theory for you.



16 year old's need it!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 28, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Don't know how he could have missed us. Good bait and good company. L-R Miguel Cervantes, brownceluse, Matthew6 and Slayer. I took the pic.



Dang, that's a motley crew. Hopefully I'll make it to one of those someday.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm glad to see 6 is taking his mod campaigning seriously.



I can tell him the interviews will only get tougher. That FBI back ground check weeds a lot of em out too.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2016)

The initiation ceremony aint no fun either. Didn't think I was gonna make it, but the extra money and the condo and the free car made it worth it.


----------

